# Could anyone help me with liquid cooling?



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

So, lately, my computer has been shutting off/freezing randomly. I can't find out what's wrong. The temperature isn't exactly insanely high. The computer's clean of viruses. I also went and uninstalled/reinstalled my graphics driver cleanly to make sure nothing was wrong with that. Also went ahead and deleted any programs I no longer use.

Took some pictures and what not to see if anyone could tell me how to either 1. Refill it, 2. If I should replace it, 3. Get a different type of cooling completely(Fan<->Liquid cooling)

And also, if there's a way to find out what kind of cooling system I have. As in, I can't find the model/brand on it anywhere.

Here are the images.

I also know it may not be a cooling problem but I also want to know if there's something wrong with my cooling.

I read up on some liquid cooling not needing refills? But my general assumption was that most liquid coolings were the same, so I figured that if it was at least similar to someone elses', someone could just tell me where I'd be able to detach/refill it on my cooling system.

P.S. Sorry if this is on the wrong part of the forum.


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Kaichou and welcome to TSF,

Is it just me, or does your computer look pretty dusty inside? I would try blowing every thing out that you can. 

What type of graphics card is that? 


-Dan


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

It was a LITTLE dusty. Not too much. So that should be a done deal.

My graphics card is... ATI AMD Radeon HD 6800, I believe.

I was thinking maybe I need an upgrade to my cooler. That or a new graphics card. No idea. Any suggestions will be considered.


----------



## dwm260 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you have another graphics card that you can put in there to test with, I would suggest doing that. Normally when this is happening the first think I look at is the graphics card because a lot of times that is the main reason behind random blue screens and freezes. Actually, on a personal note, that was exactly the problem with mine a few years ago.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your liquid cooling appears to be a sealed unit. hat are the temps seen in the Bios?

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have never seen liquid cooling make a bit of difference except expense. What Psu are you using with that Gpu?


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

Honestly speaking, I'm not amazing with computers yet. I'll give you guys my full Dxdiag and you can view it. Temps go from anywhere above 50 to below 70 from last time I checked. Never went above 70. I've also used "Core Temp" application on my computer to check temps. Usually the max for my temps are 70ish.

It was a pre-built computer. I was looking for the model and design but I couldn't find out where I bought it. 

This is my Dxdiag info
------------------ System Information ------------------ Time of this report: - Pastebin.com

I also ran a hardware scan, a bios scan, and a software(regular computer) scan and found nothing wrong in anything.

Running Windows 7 Home Premium SP1
Intel Core i7 CPU 960 @ 3.20Ghz
Ram: 12 Gigs
64bit OS
Manufacturer is CyberPower


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CyberPower, as well as most online builders, tend to use low quality components and underpowered PSU's.
The info we need to assist.
Brand & Model of Mobo-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

Tyree said:


> CyberPower, as well as most online builders, tend to use low quality components and underpowered PSU's.
> The info we need to assist.
> Brand & Model of Mobo-RAM-Graphics-PSU


Where do I find this? Literally inside the comp?

Motherboard - Asus Sabertooth x58
Graphics, Listed in the Dxdiag I gave, isn't it?
RAM + PSU, can they be found in the hardware manager?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Take the side off and the PSU has the information usually on the panel you see.


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

What do you mean by "side"?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove the side of the case. The PSU will have a label on it with a Brand Name & Model Number.
We also need the Brand & Model of the GPU.


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

Alright, I understand that the people here are trying to help me but I've stated that I'm not a professional. Could you please state what the PSU and GPU are? What they look like or where I could find this information?

GPU has something that deals with graphics but I'm guessing it's not the same as a gfx card.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

PSU = Power Supply
GPU = Graphics Card 

PSU









GPU


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you. I'll get it in a bit. I can't find my charger for my camera. May resort to my phone camera.


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

Here.

I couldn't find something that actually said "AMD" which bothers me a lot but yeah.

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Download and run this: GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility and it will tell us what graphics card you're running.


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/03/25/daa.png
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/03/25/3w.png


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side panel off the case and get the psu details

make
model
wattage


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

From what I can find by the Name (XtremeGear) & Part Number (ATX-CB800W) on the PSU it's some house brand so I have to seriously doubt it's quality.


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, the PSU's quality isn't great. I know for a fact because when I was buying the computer, I was comparing the prices of every piece. The power supply was the only thing I really couldn't compare because I couldn't find the exact product.

Also, @ dai:
Was this not enough? 
http://i.imgur.com/mzJyTh.jpg
I posted it a little farther up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's one of the few labels on a power supply that list the actual available amps on the 12v line honestly

so i am not sure it is poor quality as it equates out at pretty close to 80%

on the other hand it goes to cyberpower who are famous for their problem psu's

the only way to be sure is if you can borrow a quality unit to try in it


----------



## Kaichou (Mar 23, 2012)

If I had the chance to do that, what brands and volt would you suggest me to test on?


----------

